# Job-Vermittlung



## Vitalis (30. Januar 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Da das wohl nicht ins Jobs@tutorials.de-Forum passt, poste ich das mal hier rein:

Ich möchte in den Ferien ein wenig Geld mit Webdesign verdienen, und wollte Euch fragen, ob Ihr gute Pages kennt, wo zwischen Webdesignern und Leuten/Firmen, die nach solchen suchen, vermittelt wird. Ich weiß, daß es einige Job-Sites gibt.. aber Ihr hier seid schon länger im "Geschäft"  und habt da vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungen gesammelt. Wenn ja, dann teilt sie mir bitte mit.  
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es sonst noch, an solche Jobs zu kommen?

Danke Euch schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Robert Fischer (30. Januar 2002)

hmm, ich kann da z.b. http://www.neuekoepfe.de empfehlen, aber nur wenn man auch genügend arbeitsproben und erfahrung hat. andere links an dieser stelle wären aber wirklich interessant.


----------

